# Hurtn's Divorce Update



## hurtnohio (Jul 17, 2011)

A few months further alone the divorce road....

Wife and I engaged in mediation during the months of March and April. Overall, it wasn't bad, but there were some weird moments. For example, my wife tried to have it inserted into the divorce decree that if I ever travel anywhere with him on an airplane, I must keep him in the seat beside me until he turns 16. Even the mediator was confused by that. My wife said it was because people get molested on airplanes "all the time" and she wants one of us sitting right beside him to keep him safe. The mediator actually broke her neutrality for a few seconds to state: "You understand that child molesters crave privacy, right? And there isn't any on airplanes...."

She also keeps resisting the idea of allowing our son to stay with me overnights, since I'm obviously "unsafe" to be with him overnight.

But whatever. If she didn't have such a bizarre view of the world, I probably wouldn't be separated from her.

So we finally reached a point where we had agreed on about 90% of the checklist of items to cover. Our mutual understanding as we left mediation that day was that we would wait on the "memo of understanding" from the mediator, then meet with both our lawyers to prepare offers for the other on the remaining 10% of the items.

So imagine my surprise when my wife filed a divorce petition the next day!

I met with my lawyer yesterday. She (the lawyer) says my wife's timing on all this is bizarre. She says even the way the paperwork was handled, it seems erratic and controlling. 

Hmm...erratic and controlling. Pretty much the picture of the last 18 years.

I assume I'm supposed to feel sad right now. But all I feel is relief. I want this over with. I'm done. I guess her bizarre antics during mediation, and then this stealth filing behind my back just confirm for me how disordered she really is. 

Sigh...how did I live like that for so long?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Funny when you see things for WHAT THEY ARE once you remove yourself from it.

I see my STBX in a COMPLETELY different light than I have for 5 years. Funny thing is, he hasn't changed at all. I have though 

Congrats on coming to terms with being done. People show their true colors soon enough...and this time, you can say "Good riddance to that."


----------

